# Oil leaking out of governor shaft Tuecumseh HM80



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

I need advice, is there a replaceable O ring on the governor shaft or if the problem could be a clogged breather causing the internal engine pressure to blow oil out there or could the bushing in the governor be worn out and I need to replace the hole front of engine to fix this?.......I really don't know so any advice would help....Thanks, Greg


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Omg.....Things are never this easy....LOL. I pulled the engine breather cap and the tube was completely pluged. I replaced the tube and put the breather cap and new tube back on engine, restarted it and NO oil leak. So with the engine breather clogged I would guess the engine presure was high and it caused the oil to seep out the governor hole....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Life is good :hope:


----------

